# 1st dd was past due, will #2 be?



## CyndiB. (Apr 16, 2003)

My dd was 7 days past due when I started labor, and was born about 9 days past her due date. When I am pg agian how likely is it that I would be "late" again. Would the two be completly unrelated or have corelation?

We are going to start TTC in the next few months and while I know I ultimatly have no control over when baby comes we do have a fairly small ideal window of time. Dh is a craftsperson who sells at an outdoor market that is closed Christmas day - the 1st weekend in March. We don't want a Christamas time baby, dd is close enough on the 28th but want dh to be able to be home with us as much as possible. In a perfectly planned world we would have dc mid January but if it would work out that dc would be due say the 6th of Jan should we try that cycle or wait to avoid the end-o-December baby?

I know I know this is a part of life that is completly unpredicatable and can't be planned. But, I want to as much as possible. Dd was a total surprise, I am knew to the whole planning pg and TTC.

Cyndi


----------



## crlacey80 (Dec 2, 2004)

I've been told every pregnancy is different. I have one friend who has had both of her babies about a week early. And another who was 5 weeks early (baby was size/health of a full term) with her first and only 3 days early with her second. I personally wouldn't count on being late if the date is that important to you.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

You can't really know until you have more history to back it up. All three of mine have been on time give or take a day. At this point my midwife feels it's pretty reasonable to expect this baby to be no time as well. Might not happen but with three births as history you get a good idea. On the other hand I had a friend who went five weeks early with her first and expected about the same with her second. She went almost two full weeks overdue. It seems I've read quite a few of those stories. With just one birth you can't really know what your body typically does so I wouldn't want to count on it either. I'd probably aim for the early January baby vs the Christmasish baby if you really don't the baby to born at that time.


----------



## tmarina (Sep 12, 2002)

Every baby and every pregnancy is different, but if you want to pay attention to the statistics and base your decisions on the average: The average first baby comes 8 days after your EDD and the average subsequent baby comes 5 days after your EDD. You're more likely to go past your EDD than not. HTH.


----------



## Honeybee'smama (Mar 26, 2005)

Thank you for the information. I am just trying to plan what really can't be planned. It is yet another lesson for me in letting go of what I have no control over, a sometimes challenging thing for me. I guess only time will tell.

I have since changed my user name-long story-sorry!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

I didn't even realize how old this thread was. D'oh!


----------

